# Afternoon teal hunts



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 2, 2018)

Has anyone had any luck with it? I was thinking about giving it a shot since teal season is only 15 days long, and the fact that they are here today, and gone tomorrow.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jul 3, 2018)

We have had some great teal hunts in the afternoon,not as many hunters out however here today gone tomorrow can happen as well.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 3, 2018)

DRBugman85 said:


> We have had some great teal hunts in the afternoon,not as many hunters out however here today gone tomorrow can happen as well.


My thinking is might as well try and get them while they are here, and try to get some more hunting in. I figured you might could pick up a few flocks migrating down in the afternoon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Jul 3, 2018)

I haven't hunted in the afternoon, but I have done plenty of scouting later in the day. Seen plenty in the afternoon. If you are hunting public land, just make sure you can hunt in the afternoon. Some places shooting hours end at noon.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 3, 2018)

Huntmaster2 said:


> I haven't hunted in the afternoon, but I have done plenty of scouting later in the day. Seen plenty in the afternoon. If you are hunting public land, just make sure you can hunt in the afternoon. Some places shooting hours end at noon.


I'm always by the book, but most places I hunt are all day.


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Jul 4, 2018)

I think most people just don't go because of the heat. I would say if the teal are in town go for it!


----------



## chase870 (Jul 4, 2018)

You will never kill them at the house. If you catch the birds right in the afternoon you can stack them up


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 4, 2018)

Huntmaster2 said:


> I think most people just don't go because of the heat. I would say if the teal are in town go for it!


The heat, college football, and dove season pretty much tie up my afternoons during September, but I figure I can listen to the dogs and shoot teal at the same time.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jul 4, 2018)

chase870 said:


> You will never kill them at the house. If you catch the birds right in the afternoon you can stack them up


The one thing I'm concerned with is them going to a morning feed and loafing there all day, and then them heading to roost, without them flying to an afternoon feed, but I figure fishermen might stir them up.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 4, 2018)

Could be slow but you may hit the jack pot.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 20, 2018)

I have seen mega flights of them further up the coast in the evenings. give it a shot


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 11, 2018)

Was deer hunting Sat pm and watched 10 or 12 flights of teal come in. Made me think of this thread as that would have been a heck on an afternoon teal hunt.


----------

